# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Duizelig,geen energie,e.d.-Wat kan dit zijn?

## Willem1

Help !
Hier loop ik al bijna 10 jaar mee te tobben, en ben soms vreselijk onzeker wat het is. Ik zoek mensen die me verder op weg kunnen helpen omdat ze het herkennen. Symptomen komen en gaan, maar duizeligheid en lage energie zijn meest aanwezig.

-	moe en lusteloos
-	afwezig, geen zin iets aan te pakken
-	uur na ontbijt stort ik energetisch in, soms ook einde van dag (dan moet ik wat eten) 
-	tintelingen in mn rugspier (das nieuw)
-	duizelig, onvast op benen
-	druk op de borst, steken rond linker tepel
-	hartkloppingen, gevoel of hart overslaat, of een soort hik, ergens laag in mn bortskas
-	kan niet goed op linkerzij liggen
-	overal onduidelijke pijntjes, vooral in borst, hoofd
-	"lamme" benen
-	winderig (he getsie)
-	kan verschillende zaken niet meer verdragen, zoals: appel, amandel, wijn (!), croissantjes, vet eten etc.

Waar dacht ik zelf aan:
-	hyperventilatie (hoe toon je dat aan)
-	Allergie 
-	hartklachten
-	kanker

Ik heb een fietstest gedaan vanwege druk op de borst en hartkloppingen, en omdat ik dacht dat mn hart oversloeg. Alles OK. Ooit een ECG gahad: OK. Van een maagontsteking ben ik met nexium bijna verlost. Van RSI ben ik al jaren weer vrij van. Stresskip. OK. 

En verder ???? Wat is er structureel gaande en hoe los ik het op ?

Bedankt vast voor je reactie !

Willem

----------


## jenneke

kijk eens op www.colonclean.net kijk daarop ook onder gal-en leverzuiveing. je kunt via die site een persoonlijk mailtje met je verhaal naar stefan verburgt sturen hij kan je vast verder helpen en schaden doet het niet.

succes,

jenneke

----------


## Gast1

Via de aangegeven site ook op ideen gekomen als 

Hypoglykemie evt gevolgd door Candida. Sterke overeenkomsten.
http://www.lilith.demon.nl/div/gezondheidstesten.html

We gaan de test eens opvragen bij de dokter.

Zijn er anderen die de symptomen herkennen en er ervaring mee hebben het op te lossen ? Tips zijn zeer welkom !

Thanks 

W

PS: die server van deze site is aan een upgrade toe: 4 van 5 maal geeft ie aan dat het te druk is !

----------


## Hugo

Ik loop met ongeveer dezelfde klachten rond, Willem. Mijn voornaamste klachten zijn duizeligheid, diverse tintelingen in mijn armen en benen en in de linkerborststreek, hartkloppingen, af en toe misselijk, sinds kort regelmatig last van pijnlijke teelballen. Bij één glas wijn krijg ik tegenwoordig als hoofdpijn. 

Heb vorig jaar uitvoerig onderzoek bij cardioloog gehad, na een spoedopname in het ziekenhuis (bij hevige hartkloppingen en duizeligheid ben ik behoorlijk in paniek geraakt en 112 gebeld). O.a. inspanningstest, hartfimpjes, longfoto, 72uurs ECG registratie gehad, alles in orde. Toen een aantal sessies met een internist gehad, bloed en urine zijn uitvoerig getest. OP een laag calcium gehalte na ook niets uitgekomen, zaken als suikerspiegel/bloedarmoede vielen ook gelijk af. Ben nog bij een neuroloog geweest, die zag ook geen aanknopingspunten. Nog wat in het alternatieve circuit geprobeerd, ook niks geworden. 

Deze dagen is het weer goed raak, hele dag duizelig... Morgen wil ik langs de huisarts, wil kijken of er een CT-scan van mijn hoofd gemaakt kan worden, wellicht een echo van de teelballen. 

Wat ik op internet lees, is chronische hyperventilatie, maar daar worden wel vaker de onlogische klachten naar verwezen. 

Ik houd deze site in de gaten, mocht iemand wat weten/horen, dan hoor ik het ook graag.

----------


## bugs

Hugo klachten lijken zeer veel op klachten die ik ook ervaar.

Heb je al wat meer nieuws mbt jou?

----------


## Marcurios

Hugo ben je nog iets wijzer geworden ?

Ik heb namelijk ook al deze symptomen en nog een graadje erger, ik heb het gevoel dat ik nog maar kort te leven heb, heb nu een afspraak bij de arts voor as dinsdag.

ik besef dat het al 2 jaar geleden is dat je dit gepost hebt maar ik dacht ik probeer het gewoon.

Ik denk zelf dat ik nooit genezen ben van een tekenbeet 15 jaar geleden, sinds die tijd worden mijn symptomen erger, en de laatste 2 maanden word het beangstigend omdat ik ook wel eens out ga en bewusteloos van de trap val.

Als je het nog leest dan wil ik het wel eten van je, 

ik hoop dat het beter gaat met je..

----------


## Sefi

Wat zei de arts Marcurios?
Worden er bloedtesten gedaan? Op Lyme eventueel?

----------


## Marcurios

ik ben net bij de dokter geweest en ik heb pillen gekregen tegen hartkloppingen en er moet een longfoto gemaakt worden.
hij vermoed dat door het roken mijn longfuntie verminderd is..

dat kan heel goed want ik heb een lange tijd veel weed gerookt,
ik ben sinds kort gestopt met roken en blowen, maar de schade kan natuurlijk al gedaan zijn..
ik heb 30 jaar gerookt dat is best lang..

nu even wachten op de foto..

----------


## bugs

nog steeds klachten Marcurios? Of wat gevonden door de specialisten?

----------


## Marcurios

Er is nu een bloedtest gedaan, ik heb geen lyme ziekte.
ik heb een cholesterol waarde van 9, voornamelijk bestaand uit slecht cholesterol.
Ik ben inmiddels al 2 maanden gestopt met roken en ben gaan fietsen en elke
dag veel groenten en fruit gaan eten in combinatie met medicijnen.
Ik heb een betablokker gekregen (metoprolol) tegen de hartkloppingen en simvastatine tegen het hoge cholesterol.
de duizeligheid komt van het zuurstoftekort dat ik heb doordat mijn hart nogal hard moet werken om alles rond te pompen, vet bloed vanwege het cholesterol en waarschijnlijk al wat aderverkalking.

nu ik al een tijdje gezond bezig ben voel ik me langzaamaan iets opknappen.
mijn hartkloppingen zijn ietsje minder en de duizeligheid is flink minder nu.

ik had precies wat willem 1 allemaal beschrijft, en dat komt dus gewoon door een
ongezonde levensstijl en een overactieve lever (dat is een familiekwaal) die
veel te veel cholesterol aanmaakt.
samen is dat een recept om vroeg hartproblemen te krijgen.
je aderen slibben dicht en dan krijgt je lichaam en al je organen te weinig zuurstof, dan gaat je hart gek doen..en al die klachten krijg je er dan cadeau bij..

----------


## Marcurios

nog even, de klachten zijn dus allemaal verminderd door een combi van medicijnen en gezonder te leven, de duizeligheid, de pijn op de borst, de hartkloppingen, het slappe gevoel in de benen en armen en de oververmoeidheid alles wordt nu minder..

wat eten betreft, geen vet en zout eten, zeker niet als je al een overactieve lever hebt, anders is het vragen om een hartinfarct..

----------


## Sefi

Fijn om te lezen dat je klachten minder zijn. Het is heerlijk om duidelijkheid te hebben!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Ik herken ook heel veel klachten hiervan bij mijzelf, en mijn huisarts riep direct al hyperventilatie en stress. 

@ Marcurios fijn om te lezen dat je klachten minder zijn!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## afra1213

duizeligheid wordt vaak veroorzaakt doordat de maag is gaan storen.
Vaak hebben deze personen ook een teveel aan zenuwen.

----------

